# Giúp bé ngủ ngon



## sokitium (12/10/19)

Một số bé ngủ nhiều hơn những bé khác. Một số ngủ trong thời gian dài, số khác trong những đợt ngắn. Một số sớm ngủ qua đêm, trong khi một số không ngủ lâu.

Em bé của bạn sẽ có kiểu thức dậy và ngủ riêng, và nó không giống như những đứa trẻ khác mà bạn biết.

Nó cũng không phù hợp với nhu cầu ngủ của bạn. Cố gắng ngủ khi bé ngủ.

Nếu bạn đang cho con bú, trong những tuần đầu tiên, em bé của bạn có khả năng ngủ gật trong thời gian ngắn trong khi bú. Tiếp tục cho ăn cho đến khi bạn nghĩ rằng em bé của bạn đã hoàn thành hoặc cho đến khi chúng ngủ hoàn toàn. Đây là một cơ hội tốt để cố gắng có được một chút nghỉ ngơi cho mình.

Nếu bạn không ngủ cùng lúc với em bé, đừng lo lắng về việc giữ cho ngôi nhà im lặng trong khi chúng ngủ. Thật tốt khi cho bé quen với việc ngủ qua một lượng tiếng ồn nhất định.

*Làm thế nào tôi có thể làm cho con tôi quen với đêm và ngày?*
Nên dạy bé rằng ban đêm khác với ban ngày ngay từ đầu. Vào ban ngày, mở rèm cửa, chơi trò chơi và đừng quá lo lắng về những tiếng ồn hàng ngày khi họ ngủ.

*Vào ban đêm, bạn có thể thấy hữu ích cho:*

giữ cho đèn xuống thấp
không nói nhiều và giữ im lặng
đặt em bé của bạn xuống ngay sau khi chúng được cho ăn và thay đổi
không thay đổi con bạn trừ khi họ cần
không chơi với bé
Em bé của bạn sẽ dần dần biết rằng ban đêm là để ngủ.

*Bé nhà tôi nên ngủ ở đâu?*
Trong 6 tháng đầu tiên, em bé của bạn nên ở cùng phòng với bạn khi chúng ngủ, cả ngày lẫn đêm. Đặc biệt trong những tuần đầu tiên, bạn có thể thấy em bé chỉ ngủ trong vòng tay của bạn hoặc của bạn hoặc khi bạn đứng bên cũi.

Bạn có thể bắt đầu cho bé quen với việc đi ngủ mà không cần bạn an ủi bằng cách đặt chúng xuống trước khi ngủ hoặc khi chúng vừa ăn xong. Có thể dễ dàng hơn để làm điều này một khi em bé của bạn bắt đầu tỉnh táo thường xuyên hơn hoặc lâu hơn.

*Giấc ngủ trẻ sơ sinh: những gì mong đợi*
Trẻ sơ sinh sẽ ngủ và ngủ suốt ngày đêm. Nó có thể hữu ích để có một mô hình, nhưng bạn luôn có thể thay đổi thói quen cho phù hợp với nhu cầu của bạn.

Ví dụ, bạn có thể thử đánh thức em bé của mình để bú ngay trước khi bạn đi ngủ với hy vọng bạn sẽ có một giấc ngủ dài trước khi chúng thức dậy một lần nữa.

*Thiết lập thói quen đi ngủ cho bé*
Bạn có thể cảm thấy sẵn sàng để giới thiệu thói quen đi ngủ khi bé được khoảng 3 tháng tuổi. Đưa chúng vào một thói quen đi ngủ đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng có thể hữu ích cho mọi người và giúp ngăn ngừa các vấn đề về giấc ngủ sau này. Đây cũng là một cơ hội tuyệt vời để có một lần với em bé của bạn.

*Các thói quen có thể bao gồm:*

đi tắm
thay quần áo ban đêm và một cái tã tươi
đặt chúng lên giường
đọc truyện đi ngủ
làm mờ ánh sáng trong phòng để tạo ra một bầu không khí yên tĩnh
trao một nụ hôn chúc ngủ ngon và âu yếm
hát một bài hát ru hoặc có một chiếc điện thoại di động đầy gió bạn có thể bật khi bạn đặt bé lên giường
đánh răng (nếu họ có bất kỳ!)
Khi con bạn lớn hơn, có thể hữu ích để duy trì thói quen đi ngủ tương tự. Quá nhiều hứng thú và kích thích ngay trước khi đi ngủ có thể đánh thức con bạn một lần nữa. Dành thời gian để thư giãn và thực hiện một số hoạt động bình tĩnh hơn, như đọc sách.

Để lại một ít thời gian giữa thức ăn của bé và giờ đi ngủ. Nếu bạn cho bé ngủ, cho ăn và đi ngủ sẽ liên kết với nhau trong tâm trí bé. Khi họ thức dậy vào ban đêm, họ có thể muốn có một thức ăn để giúp họ trở lại giấc ngủ.

*Bé cần ngủ bao nhiêu?*
Cũng như người lớn, kiểu ngủ của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ khác nhau. Từ khi sinh ra, một số bé cần ngủ nhiều hơn hoặc ít hơn những bé khác. Danh sách dưới đây cho thấy số lượng trung bình của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ em cần ngủ trong khoảng thời gian 24 giờ, bao gồm cả những giấc ngủ ngắn vào ban ngày.

*Nhu cầu ngủ của trẻ sơ sinh*
Hầu hết trẻ sơ sinh ngủ nhiều hơn là thức. Tổng số giấc ngủ hàng ngày của họ khác nhau, nhưng có thể từ 8 giờ đến 16 hoặc 18 giờ. Em bé sẽ thức dậy trong đêm vì cần được cho ăn. Quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh cũng có thể làm phiền giấc ngủ của họ.

*Yêu cầu ngủ lúc 3 đến 6 tháng tuổi.*
Khi em bé của bạn lớn lên, chúng sẽ cần ít thức ăn đêm hơn và sẽ có thể ngủ lâu hơn. Một số bé sẽ ngủ được 8 tiếng hoặc lâu hơn vào ban đêm, nhưng không phải tất cả. Đến 4 tháng, họ có thể dành thời gian ngủ gấp đôi vào ban đêm so với ban ngày.

*Bé ngủ lúc 6 đến 12 tháng tuổi.*
Đối với các bé từ 6 tháng đến một năm, việc cho ăn đêm có thể không còn cần thiết nữa và một số bé sẽ ngủ tới 12 giờ vào ban đêm. Mọc răng khó chịu hoặc đói có thể đánh thức một số em bé trong đêm.

*Yêu cầu ngủ từ 12 tháng.*
Các bé sẽ ngủ khoảng 12 đến 15 giờ sau sinh nhật đầu tiên.

*Nhu cầu ngủ hai tuổi*
Hầu hết trẻ 2 tuổi sẽ ngủ từ 11 đến 12 giờ vào ban đêm, với 1 hoặc 2 giấc ngủ ngắn vào ban ngày.

*Yêu cầu ngủ cho trẻ 3 đến 4 tuổi*
Hầu hết trẻ em từ 3 hoặc 4 tuổi sẽ cần ngủ khoảng 12 giờ, nhưng điều này có thể dao động từ 8 giờ đến 14. Một số trẻ nhỏ vẫn cần ngủ trưa trong ngày.

*Đối phó với những đêm quấy rầy*
Trẻ sơ sinh thường xuyên thức dậy liên tục trong đêm trong vài tháng đầu và những đêm quấy rầy có thể rất khó đối phó.

Nếu bạn có một đối tác, hãy nhờ họ giúp đỡ. Nếu bạn đang cho bé ăn sữa công thức, hãy khuyến khích đối tác của bạn chia sẻ các nguồn cấp dữ liệu. Nếu bạn đang cho con bú, hãy yêu cầu đối tác của bạn thay buổi sáng sớm và thay đồ để bạn có thể quay lại giấc ngủ.

Khi bạn đã có thói quen cho con bú tốt, đôi khi bạn tình của bạn có thể cho một chai sữa mẹ vắt ra trong đêm. Nếu bạn ở một mình, bạn có thể nhờ một người bạn hoặc người thân ở lại vài ngày để bạn có thể ngủ một chút.

*Xử lý các vấn đề về giấc ngủ của bé*
Tất cả các em bé thay đổi mô hình giấc ngủ của họ. Chỉ khi bạn nghĩ rằng bạn đã sắp xếp nó và tất cả các bạn đã có một giấc ngủ ngon, đêm tiếp theo bạn có thể thức dậy cứ sau 2 giờ.

Hãy chuẩn bị để thay đổi thói quen khi bé lớn lên và bước vào các giai đoạn khác nhau. Và hãy nhớ rằng, tăng trưởng thúc đẩy, mọc răng và bệnh tật đều có thể ảnh hưởng đến cách bé ngủ.

Nếu em bé của bạn gặp vấn đề về giấc ngủ hoặc bạn cần thêm lời khuyên về việc tập thói quen, hãy nói chuyện với khách thăm sức khỏe của bạn.


----------

